# Trailer bunks



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 15 foot fisher marine 15v they call it. and my trailer has two "bunks" at the back and there supported in the middle and pivit back and fourth. this is how the trailer has always been and im trying to decide if i want to leave it like that or run bunks front to back. ill try to take a pic later.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 7, 2011)

Travis,
I'm redoing my trailer and the bunks are just 2 2" x 6" x 9' about a foot in from the edge of the boat. The bunks are laying flat so it has 2 big 6" wide bunks for the boat to sit on. They did not have any carpet on them. There is also 3 rollers down the center but I think they are too low to even touch the boat? I'm wondering if I need to add side bunks or would adding guides be enough? Sorry, not trying to hijack your thread.


----------

